# Connecting to a MS server via sstp protocol



## markozu (Aug 12, 2022)

Hi to all,
This is my first post to freebsd forums so please be patient with me. Started to explore the possibility to use freebsd as a desktop os and need to connect to my ms rdp server on work via sstp protocol. sstp is the only one supported. Have tried to google if there is a sstp client for freebsd like sstp-client for linux which we already use in company at linux boxes. The only thing I found is softether5 (developer edition) that is supposed to work on freebsd.
I have tried to set it up, but for some reason in softether logs I get:
The connection has either disconnected or it failed. Cause: Connection to the server failed. Check the server address etc.
I can telnet to my server, so I suppose there is something wrong with softether.

Finally my question, does someone have any experience with this kind of setup? Do you know of any working alternative?

Thx in advance for any pointers.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 12, 2022)

Try net/rdesktop and/or net/freerdp.


----------



## VladiBG (Aug 12, 2022)

You could try with RTM version 4 security/softether to establish the vpn an then to use net/rdesktop to connect. I don't have sstp server so i didn't test it.


----------



## markozu (Aug 13, 2022)

Thank you guys for your replay.
I also posted on the Softether forum the question about using softether client to connect to a MS server via sstp, but no dice. They told me only sstp clients can connect to softether server, but not vice versa. 
So if anyone knows of an sstp client for freebsd I'd be happy to test it. Do not know if it is possible to use the linux sstp-client in freebsd?

rdesktop, freerdp, remmina etc comes later only if an sstp vpn can be established to the MS server. Already tested freerdp whe inside the server network and it works perfectly.

Kind regards


----------

